# Transcription Request - Jethro Tull



## ainmvic (Jan 15, 2018)

A friend who used to do transcription for me every so often (and is now too busy) told me I should post my transcription request at vi-control.

I hope this is the right forum.

So, would someone here be interested in transcribing parts of a tune for me (for a fee)? The transcription services that I have found on the web are a little more than I can afford (single parent here). This is for my son, who plays piano, and who requested sheet music for this tune.

I would need the product in a Finale file, or just a music xml file that I could import.

The tune is Jethro Tull's version of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen.

I would need certain solo parts of that set to piano.
Parts:
Flute/Bass from beginning to 39 secs
Piano/Bass 1:15 to 1:46
Flute/Bass 1:46 to 2:22
Flute/Bass 2:39 to 3:06
Flute/Bass 3:49 to end

Difficulty level desired: Intermediate

Thanks.
Mac


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2018)

I could do it, but really don't have the time... good luck, Mac!


----------

